# Smoother Vape?



## Rex_Bael (23/3/14)

I 'm looking for some advice from the more experienced vapers here. My wife joined me on this journey, but she has been struggling a bit. She says the vape burns her throat quite a bit. My plan at the moment is as follows:

Hardware:
I am getting her an MVP to give her the ability to adjust the power and customize the experience a bit.
We will be getting a few different bottom coil clearos(iClear 16B and D, and either a Mpt 2 or a T3s) for the cooler vape and hopefully fewer dry hits. I am thinking of getting an aerotank as well for the adjustable airflow. (Plus I want one )

Liquid:
Next order will be down to 12mg nic. I was toying with 9, but I am not sure she will get the necessary nic content then.
Going to try some of the 70/30 vg/pg liquids as well.

So what do the vape gurus think of that plan?


----------



## RIEFY (23/3/14)

my wife vapes 2mg for the exact same reason you mentioned. even 6mg throathit is too much for her.I think maybe the higher vg juices might just work. maybe get a 10ml of 9mg juice as well as 6mg and let her try and see if it works. I have a few lady clients who quit smoking with 0mg. let us know how it goes. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/3/14)

Sounds like an excellent plan. My HRH also prefers a higher VG content.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> I am getting her an MVP to give her the ability to adjust the power and customize the experience a bit. I am thinking of getting an aerotank as well for the adjustable airflow.



No question... get her an MVP with an Aerotank! That's way ahead of any of the smaller tanks and will give her a much better vape with the airflow control. Personally I think that 9mg will be enough and I would suggest Vapour Mountain Standard Juice for sure!

Suggestions for juice (and of course it depends on her taste) would be Pineapple, Strawberry, Peach 2 Rooibos and or Litchi and if she likes menthol then my number one choice by far the VM Menthol Ice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (23/3/14)

She actually really likes the VM Berry Blaze and the VM4, I just need to drop the nic content on those. I want to try the higher VG juices since I've found tons of info suggesting it will be softer on the throat. I managed to go through 10ml of VM Polar Mint this week and will be trying the Menthol Ice with my next order, which she is quite keen on as well.

The only reason I am trying some other bottom coil clearos is that I know she doesn't like the look of the big tanks. I might be able to convince her once I have one for her to try though.

She has been taking a few toots on my current setup with the MVP from time to time and says it is definitely better, but it has been too few and far between.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> I managed to go through 10ml of VM Polar Mint this week and will be trying the Menthol Ice with my next order, which she is quite keen on as well.



OK you are almost all the way home then... if she likes Mint and Menthol then the menthol ice should be a huge win! 

The Aerotank looks perfect on the MVP!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex_Bael (23/3/14)

I must say the Aerotank does look good on the MVP, now I just need to find a purple glass and drip tip for it and she'll be sold 

How does the Menthol Ice compare to the Polar Mint?


----------



## Silver (23/3/14)

Hi Rex

I agree with previous posters and your plan sounds right. Try lower power, lower nic and lower PG. 
My suspicion is the first two are probably more important than the lower PG.

Amazing how different we all are when it comes to vaping preferences

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> I must say the Aerotank does look good on the MVP, now I just need to find a purple glass and drip tip for it and she'll be sold
> 
> How does the Menthol Ice compare to the Polar Mint?



The purple one will be a dash difficult to find in SA... but I get your drift. 

Polar Mint is not in my top 3 (but I haven't really given it a chance since trying the Menthol Ice)... it is very much more MINT flavour which I guess is to be expected... the Menthol Ice is so close to the Marlboro Blue Ice stinkies I used to smoke back in the old days before vaping... I'm finding it hard to find the words to describe it... I guess really smooth menthol is probably the best description. Order as many bottles as you think you will need because if you don't like it (and if you are a minty/menthol/craven A menthol/Marlboro Blue Ice type person you will love it) I will always take off your hands!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (23/3/14)

@Rex_Bael Go past a chemist tomorrow and get yourself 100ml of Glycerin BP. Try adding 30-50% of that to your tank along with one of the other flavours. Get a syringe (dischem) or dropper at the same time with the Glycerin.

This will increase the sweetness and smoothness of the vapor, and will dilute the strength of the nic. Yes it will dilute the flavour a little bit, but in most juices it won't be hugely detecable. If your wifey is worried about puffing glycerin, just tell her that is exactly what is in ejuice anyway, and as it is BP it means it is produced to the British Pharmacopoeia standard - meaning it is 99% pure. Glycerin is only vegetable material by the way

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (24/3/14)

Excellent! Thanks for the advice everyone, I will update once we have all the new bits in place. I think I need to go have a chat to HR about moving payday up a day: "Nice payroll server you have there, would be shame if something happened to it"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (25/3/14)

A round of applause to everyone, especially Rob 

My wife says thank you very very much. She loves the MVP and the BCC's, but the Aero takes the cake. The airflow control plus VW allows her to adjust to what she likes. She says the burning sensation has gone away completely and the level of satisfaction has skyrocketed. 

For anyone who is wondering, the 16B and 16D also perform supremely well. The top coil 16 does not even come close. Looks like the Aero will be her number one and the others will be backups and for extra flavours.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> A round of applause to everyone, especially Rob
> 
> My wife says thank you very very much. She loves the MVP and the BCC's, but the Aero takes the cake. The airflow control plus VW allows her to adjust to what she likes. She says the burning sensation has gone away completely and the level of satisfaction has skyrocketed.



Really happy someone else has found Vaping Nirvana!  Credit for the Aerotank has to go to @Matthee because he told me about it... I still think the Nautilus takes the cake but the Aerotank is pretty damn close!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Good idea to add VG yourself.


Rex_Bael said:


> A round of applause to everyone, especially Rob
> 
> My wife says thank you very very much. She loves the MVP and the BCC's, but the Aero takes the cake. The airflow control plus VW allows her to adjust to what she likes. She says the burning sensation has gone away completely and the level of satisfaction has skyrocketed.
> 
> For anyone who is wondering, the 16B and 16D also perform supremely well. The top coil 16 does not even come close. Looks like the Aero will be her number one and the others will be backups and for extra flavours.


That is great news for you and HRH and bad, bad news for the stinkies. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (26/3/14)

great comments/ suggestions guys!

i also have a friend that doesnt smoke stinkies but is hooked on okka pipe.

when he visits he loves to vape but my 9mg is way to strong for him.

think i need to order him some 0mg juice.


----------



## Rex_Bael (2/5/14)

A final update: We seem to have finally found a setup that works perfectly for HRH. It's been an uphill battle though. We gave our original starter kit to my mother last weekend. While expounding on the virtues of vaping, I mentioned that PG is used in smoke machines. A light-bulb went up for HRH, she would always start getting sick in any club with smoke machines. I searched high and low and eventually found a few mentions of people getting nauseous due to PG sensitivity in between the hundreds stating simply that it is nic that causes nausea.

We ordered some 100% VG juice from Vapour Mountain and HRH has been happily vaping it for the past few hours with no ill effects. Previously she would start feeling sick after 6 or 7 puffs. It also seems the original harshness might have been due to this sensitivity to the PG.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> We ordered some 100% VG juice from Vapour Mountain and HRH has been happily vaping it for the past few hours with no ill effects.



Happiness in the land! Great news!


----------



## Andre (2/5/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> A final update: We seem to have finally found a setup that works perfectly for HRH. It's been an uphill battle though. We gave our original starter kit to my mother last weekend. While expounding on the virtues of vaping, I mentioned that PG is used in smoke machines. A light-bulb went up for HRH, she would always start getting sick in any club with smoke machines. I searched high and low and eventually found a few mentions of people getting nauseous due to PG sensitivity in between the hundreds stating simply that it is nic that causes nausea.
> 
> We ordered some 100% VG juice from Vapour Mountain and HRH has been happily vaping it for the past few hours with no ill effects. Previously she would start feeling sick after 6 or 7 puffs. It also seems the original harshness might have been due to this sensitivity to the PG.


Awesome, glad you got that sorted. Keep us updated. And kudos to VM for customising for you.


----------

